# STANCE and VERTINI wheels for your Tesla. Flow forged construction, Best priced form GET YOUR WHEELS.



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

​_*[email protected]
562 249-7184

(Rotary Flow Forged) Series implements the newest and latest German manufacturing process that utilizes pressurized rollers to stretch the wheel to the desired specifications. By doing this we can achieve a lightweight wheel with pleasing aesthetics and aggressive fitments for European, Asian, and American made vehicles. Using this technology we create a wheel that is stronger and lighter, very similar to a full forged wheel.

Available in variety of sizes and finish. Contact me for fitment and finish questions.
PLEASE ALLOW 3-4 WEEKS BUILD TIME. They are build to order.

STANCE SF SERIES*_

*SF01*
_*19 INCH
20 INCH
22 INCH









SF03
19 - 22 INCH










SF07
19 TO 21 INCH










SF10
19- 22 INCH










VERTINI ROTARY FORGED SERIES

RFS 1.1
19 TO 21 INCH










RFS 1.2
19-21 INCH










RFS 1.3
19-22 INCH










RFS 1.7
19-20 INCH
22 INCH










RFS 1.8
19 AND 20 INCH










RFS 1.9
19 AND 20 INCH










Please contact me for any questions on fitment, finish, offsets etc..

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184
*_


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

STANCE SF10 X MODEL Y

20X10.5 SQUARE SET UP










MATTE BLACK AND BRUSHED GUNMETAL in stock

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

How about a set of custom SF07 with Brushed inners and Matte Black spokes?

Contact me for your CUSTOM set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SF10 21 INCH 10.5 SQUARE

Load rating over 7800lbs total

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

21 inch on Model S
Load rated for over 7400 lbs

Contact me for your set

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*STANCE SF10 available for the MODEL S PLAID GUYS.*

21X9
21X10.5
Over 7500lbs load rating.

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,










Thank you,

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Another Y with SF10

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Shipment of SF10 just arrived.

Contact me for your set










Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Stance SF10 x MB C43 AMG










19's and 20 inch available.

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
Lou 
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SF03 *available in 19's and 20 inch for all tesla models *including the new PLAID (20 AND 21)*

Contact me for your flow form set.

Thank you,

*[email protected]
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*CUSTOM FINISH AVAILABLE for any Stance or Vertini wheels.

Let me know if you have a specific color scheme in mind.

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*STANCE SF10 with custom blue finish.

Contact me for your set*


















Thank you,
Lou 
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*STANCE SF03 
19X8.5
19X9.5
BRUSHED SILVER good in stock!!
Get your custom offsets today.








*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SF07 20X9 20X10 
Brushed Dual Gunmetal is back in stock

Get yours before they sell out again.*










Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*STANCE SF10 BRUSHED DUAL GUNMETAL
19x8.5 and 9.5 In stock*










Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VERTINI RFS 1.1 are coming back in stock any day now.*
_*19's or 20's*_

Feel free to reach out to me with any fitment questions or price quote.

Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*STANCE SF07 restock on 20 inch
Get them before they are all gone again.*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Luxury Sport Sedan, the BEASTY LEXUS GSF sporting some STANCE SF07 WHEELS in brushed gunmetal.*

SF07 20 inch fully stocked from 20x9 - 20x12[/STANCE}

Contact me for your set before they are all sold out again.

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Custom 2 tone finish on the RFS 1.9

Contact me for your bespoke fitment and finish.

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes*
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VERTINI RFS 1.8 in Dual Bronze looks amazing. Modern Split 5 spoke design looks unique yet classy.*

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*MID ENGINE BEAST X STANCE SF03*

Have a wonderful Holiday!!!

Thank you,
Lou​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VERTINI RFS 1.8 Dual Brushed Black in stock . 
19's or 20's

Get them while supplies last!!*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
_*[email protected]*_
*562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Any opinions on these RFS 1.9'S on the new Corvette C8?

Wishing you and your Family a wonderful New Year!!*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*CUSTOM FINISH available for all Stance and Vertini rotary forged wheels. *

Contact me for your bespoke finish!

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SF03's are available in 19 -22 inch in diameter. Up to 12 inch width. They can cater to wide body as well.
If you need a custom set, let us help you.*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Godzilla dressed in Green fitted with SF07'S 
Custom Fitment available.

HAPPY FRIDAY
Order your custom set today*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SF07, The best selling Stance Wheels!*
They look amazing on this custom Silver Finish.

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SF07 restock for 20 inch fitments*
*Brushed Dual Gunmetal
Brushed Bronze
*
*SF10 also in stock*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VERTINI 1.9 on a Lexus EGG *

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SF08 GLOSS BLACK back in stock*
20x9 
20x10
20x10.5
20x11

Custom Offsets. Custom finish available.

Contact me for your set. Limited quantity

Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

STANCE SF07 restock on 20 inch brushed dual gunmetal.

Contact me for your bespoke fitment

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VERTINI 1.8, FLOW FORM 5 SPLIT SPOKE with some speed pockets for great looks and added rigidity.*

19's and 20's in stock. Dual Brushed Black and Silver Brushed. Some Dual Bronze as pictured.

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VERTINI RFS 1.1 in stock in 19's.20's and 21's 

Gloss black, Brushed Silver and Gloss black tinted face are available. *

Contact me for your set and Happy Friday!!

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Custom finish available on any of the Stance and Vertini Wheels.*

Gloss black face with brushed Grigio Inner.

Contact me for your bespoke fitment and finish.

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*The STANCE SF07 in 20x10.5 fills the Fenders nicely with 275/40/20*

Contact me for your set.

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Very unique design from Vertini. The RFS 1.8!!!
Why would you want to look like everyone else.*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VERTINI RFS 1.7 with bronze center and chrome lip.*

Happy Friday!

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184
714 987 2505 text only*​


----------

